# FS: L134 Leopard Frog Plecos



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a limited number of L134 Leopard frog plecos for sale. They are F1 from wild parents and in the 2"- 1/2" range. 
They are absolutely gorgeous.
$40 each 
If you want 6 or more I will deliver to anywhere in the lower-mainland at a mutually agreeable time.

Pictures of some of the actual juveniles for sale









One of the adults


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

What's the max size on these guys?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

They max out at under 5", so they stay reasonably small
They occur naturally from 75to 82 F in the wild.
Here is a link to info about them on Planet catfish
L134; PlanetCatfish.com


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful plecos you have there. If my only fw planted tank wasn't already overstocked, I'd love to get one or two from you. Good luck with your sale.


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

can they be sexed at all? im interested in getting a few


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

Wondering the same thing. Interested in getting 2-3


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

really beautifu!!


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm never sure of the sex of a male unless it has deleloped the spiney hairs on the body. This occurs when they are sexually mature. 
The females are supposed to be a little wider just in front of the pectorals when viewed from above. Really hard to accurately tell with the younger fish. Best way is to buy a group and let nature do its thing.


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

A group is a bit spendy right now. I'm still interested in at least 2-3 of them. Guess I'll take my chances..


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I had more than a few inquiries about wanting a pair or females specifically.
At this age it is really hard to tell. 
I'll do my best to pick what may be different sexes but no guarantees.:bigsmile:


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I got one of these awhile ago from Dave and am very pleased. They are in great shape and if you're on the fence about getting some, go for it!

Here's a couple pics of the one I got...


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

have any full grown ones?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Discus said:


> have any full grown ones?


Just my breeding group

But the ones for sale are a decent size, and go great with discus, the do well with a meaty diet and do fine with discus temps.
I breed mine at 84 F


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

You have PM


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Peter 3.0L said:


> You have PM


Inbox was full, please resend


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

Awesome guy to deal with, bought a group a while back.


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

Eros168 said:


> Awesome guy to deal with.


Agreed! Picked up 6 tonight. Thanks again Dave! Might need to pick up a few more for my smaller tank..


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Always so tempting...fre bump


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Still interested in 2-3, just have been so broke recently, Ill pm you by the 13th and let you know


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

Would you ship them to Toronto?


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Would you ship them to Toronto?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


PM has been sent


----------



## Hallsy04 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ill take one!


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Hallsy04 said:


> Ill take one!


Sure no problem, PM me with your contact info and we can set up a time for you to pick one up.


----------



## Hallsy04 (Mar 25, 2011)

Unfortunately I'll have to hold off a little while... It's gonna take some convincing with the misses for the $40 price tag lol Hopefully I can get a yay by tomorrow.


----------



## Bristlenose Boy (Mar 11, 2012)

i would like to buy one of your plecos please message me back


----------

